# Wie der Kopierschutz mich gebrochen hat ...



## MotDaD (26. Mai 2012)

Als ich mit 11 Jahren meinen ersten wirklichen PC bekam war die Welt für  mich noch in Ordnung. Er war natürlich im Vergleich mit heutigen  Computern sehr langsam und weniger konfortabel, aber man kannte es ja  nicht anders. Es eröffnete sich mir eine neue Welt. Nachdem ich mich  eine Weile mit der CD-ROM "Bertelsmann Lexikon" herumgeschlagen hatte  (ja, meine Eltern dachten wirklich, dass es eine gute Idee sein ihrem  Sohn diese CD-ROM als erste zum PC mit dazu zu schenken) begann ich  schnell damit, mich mit den damals brandneuen PC-Spielen zu  beschäftigen. 

Ich habe im Alleingang bis dahin unbekannte Länder besiedelt (Die  Siedler 2), ich habe mein Volk aus der Steinzeit geführt und auch die  härtesten Gegner bezwungen (Age of Empires), kurz darauf habe ich als  Gordon Freeman versucht die Welt vor der selbst verschuldeten  Alien-Invasion zu retten (diesen Titel muss ich nicht wirklich nennen,  oder ?) - kurz gesagte hat sich für mich eine neue Welt eröffnet. Es war  vor allem die Tiefe der Stategiespiele, die es geschafft hat mich mehr  als jedes Sega- oder NES-Spiel vor dem Bildschirm zu fesseln. Ich habe  eine Welt - nein - ich habe viele neue und fantastische Welten betreten  und mir war schnell klar, dass ich wohl den PC als eine meiner großer  Jugendlieben einordnen muss - mir war klar, eine Konsole kommt mir nicht  mehr ins Kinderzimmer. 

Die Spiele entwickelten sich rasant und so kam auch irgendwann der  Punkt, an dem der hauseigene Rechenknecht den Anforderungen der Moderne  nicht mehr bewältigen konnte. Da man als junger Schüler immer knapp bei  Kasse ist und sich nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen PC leisten konnte, stößt  man zwangsläufig auf den nächsten Vorteil des PC's, man kann einzelne  Komponenten Austauschen oder Übertakten und kann den Computer so  kostengünstig verbessern. So kam auch ich dazu, mich mit dem Innenleben  meiner Rechenmaschine zu befassen. Natürlich lief das nicht von Anfang  an alles reibungslos, so musste ich am Anfang feststellen, dass es nicht  viel bringt, den Arbeitsspeicher von 128 MB auf 512 MB aufzurüsten,  während das Herzstück durch einen 800Mhz AMD Duron Prozessor dargestellt  wird. Aber so lernt man eben, man macht Fehler und wird dadurch  angetrieben, diese Fehler beim nächsten mal zu vermeiden. Ich begann  also mich zu belesen, ich kaufte Zeitschriften und versuchte von  Freunden, die mehr Ahnung hatten, alles Wissenswerte aufzuschnappen. 

Nach längerem Selbststudium war für mich klar, dass mein derzeitiger PC  nicht mehr zu retten war, somit stand gleichzeitig der erste Großprojekt  für die folgenden Monate fest - ich baue mir meinen ersten eigenen PC  zusammen. Schon in der Planungsphase stellte ich dann schnell fest, dass  hier ein weiterer Punkt am Computer vorliegt, der mich die nächsten  Jahre fast noch mehr fesseln sollte als die eigentlichen PC-Spiele - das  basteln ! Schon das zusammenstellen der Teile hat mir eine riesige  Freude bereitet, die Überlegungen welche CPU auf welchem Mainboard mit  welcher Grafikkarte und mit welchem Kühlsystem haben bei mir viele  Nachmittage und Abende ausgefüllt, ich war von der Vielfalt einfach  begeistert - mir war stets klar, eine Konsole kommt mir nicht ins  Jugendzimmer.

Die erste Inbetriebnahme meines allein konfigurierten und  zusammengebauten Computers war dann auch ein großartiger Moment, zu  meiner eigenen Überraschung sprang er sofort an, als ich die beiden  Kontakte testweise mit dem Schraubendreher kurzschloss. Nun arbeitete  ein kleines Heizkraftwerk namens Intel Pentium 4 mit 3,2 Ghz und  Hyperthreading Technology in meinem Zimmer zusammen mit einer ATI 9700  Pro - aus heutiger Sicht hatte ich damals wohl noch nicht das beste  Händchen für aktuelle und gute Komponenten. Aber dieses Defizit war auch  nicht weiter schlimm, denn es war ab dem ersten Kurzschließen dieses  Rechners komplett um mich geschehen. Es folgte eine Zeit, in der alle  paar Monate, oder sogar Wochen Komponenten in meinem Computer  ausgetauscht oder verbessert wurden - eines war mir beim rumschrauben  immer klar, eine Konsole kommt mir nicht ins Zimmer.

Natürlich spielte ich in dieser Zeit auch fleißig weiter, denn die neue  Hardware nur mit Benchmarks auszureitzen wurde mit der Zeit ja auch  langweilig. Schleichend, aber stetig veränderete sich jedoch langsam  auch die Spielewelt, dabei will ich jetzt mal die Qualität der Spiele  Außen vor lassen. Ich meine vielmehr die Prozedur, die man über sich  ergehen lassen muss, damit das zum vollen Preis im Laden gekaufte Spiel  auch endlich läuft. Musste man früher noch ein bisschen Zeit investieren  um die Installation zum laufen zu bekommen, oder fehlerfrei  abzuschließen, so lag die Problematik nun an einer ganz anderen Stelle,  zum Beispiel darin, dass das Vierenprogramm sich einfach nicht mir der  neuen Modeerscheinung SecuROM anfreunden wollte. Auch Steam, welches  zuvor wohl nur Half Life- oder Counterstrike-Spielern bekannt war  drängte sich langsam immer mehr in den Vordergrund. Kein Angst, jetzt  folgt keine Hasspredigt gegen Steam oder sonstige Vertreter. Es war  einfach nur eine Entwicklung, die ich erstmal seit meiner Karriere als  PC-ler als nicht unbedingt positive Entwicklung wahrnahm. Ich sah das  ganze jedoch zuerst nicht so negativ wie viele andere Leute. Für mich  war zu diesem Zeitpunkt klar, dass der PC Windows ME überlebt hatte und  somit wird er auch diese Erscheinung überleben, dass ist sicher nur ein  kurzer Trend, dachte ich mir - ohh wie ich mich doch schon wieder geirrt  habe - aber noch war mir eines klar, mit Steam auf meinem PC kann ich  mich sicher irendwann anfreunden, aber eine Konsole kommt mir nicht in  mein Leben.

Es verging noch einige Zeit in der sich der Spielspaß und die neuen  Kopierschutzmechanismen noch die Waage hielten. Die Steam-Accountbindung  war etwas nervig - aber naja, immerhin gibt es immer mal günstige  Angebote ! Doch schon kurz darauf kam für mich persönlich der Punkt, an  dem ich sagen muss, dass es mir zu viel wurde. Weihnachten 2011 wurde  sich mal wieder schön mit PC-Spielen eingedeckt um die kalten, dunklen  Wintermonate zu überstehen - aber einfach so Spielen NEIN, die Zeit war  vorbei, denn auf meinem PC sah es zu diesem Zeitpunkt wie folgte aus:  Ich hatte Anno 2070 - und brauchte den Ubisoft Luncher, ich hatte Saints  Row 3 - und brauchte Steam, ich hatte Patrizier 4 - und brauchte Steam  UND den Kalypso Luncher, ich hatte Battlefield 3 und brauchte Origin,  ich hatte Starcraft 2 - und brauchte BattleNet, ich hatte Bulletstorm -  und brauchte GamesForWindowsLive. Das ist nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt.  Ich hatte also 6 Spiele, mit 6 verschiedenen Online"diensten" und  brauchte allein dafür 6 Passwörter. Hinzu kam, dass selbst nach diesen  Hürden in der Weihnachtszeit jedes mal wenn ich Anno spielen wollte die  Ubisoft-Server mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben. Ich  bin ein sehr ruhiger und geduldiger Mensch, aber an diesem Punkt war ich  das erste mal so richtig frustriert. 

Der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte war schließlich ein  Virenalarm - ich bin ein recht vorsichtiger Mensch und als mein  Vierenprogramm dann Alarm schlug war für mich klar, dass der Rechner  formatiert und dann meine Passwörter geändert werden müssen. Das hieß  früher maximal noch das E-Mail Passwort und das Steam Passwort müssen  geändert werden. Nun gab es auf einem aber für jedes Spiel ein extra  Online"service" mit einem extra Passwort. Ich war mehr als genervt, ich  holte also mein A4-Blatt mit allem möglichen Accountnamen und  Passwörtern heraus und fing an eines nach dem anderen zu ändern - es war  schrecklich und darüber konnte auch kein Spielspaß mehr hinwegtäuschen.  Als ich endlich fertig war nahm ich also mein Stapel Spiele auf meinen  Schreibtisch (welche ich alle als Boxed-Version im Laden erworben hatte)  und wollte anfangen sie zu installieren. Ich sammelte mich kurz und  dachte darüber nach - was folgt jetzt - alles wieder installieren ?  Steam ? Origin ? Kalypsp ? Ubisoft ? - NEIN ! Ich nahm den Stapel  ungeöffnet wieder in die Hände und stellte ihn zurück in den Schrank.  Ich laß daraufhin ein wenig im Internet rum und stolperte über einen  Forenbeitrag indem sich ein Konsolenspieler darüber beschwert hat, das  man nun auch schon auf den Konsolen einen Account erstellen muss und in  Zukunft müssen die Spiele evtl. auch an den Account gebunden werden und  können dann nicht mehr weiter verkauft werden. Ich laß den Beitrag und  erkundigte mich weiter - die beschweren sich echt, weil sie ein Account  zum spielen brauchen ? - nun war mir eines klar - ich hole mir sofort  eine Konsole ins Haus, ich bin gebrochen !


----------



## ultrachief (26. Mai 2012)

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag. Da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Ich kann das mit den zusätzlichen Diensten echt gut nachvollziehen. Steam, Origin, Games for Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club.....
Finde auch das das ne Frechheit für den Endverbraucher ist aber man kann dem leider nicht viel entgegensetzten. Man kann wohl in Zukunft davon ausgehen einen ganzen Speicherriegel nur für solche Dienste einzuplanen -_-


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Mai 2012)

War genau wie bei mir auch, alles fing bei mir auch vor 11 Jahren an mit den ganzen von dir erwähnten dingen  Allerdings lenkte ich ein bischen in die dunkele Seite ein.  

Soll heißen mein Betriebsystem war nicht Original und die Spiele teilweise auch nicht. *HIER LIEGT DER VORTEIL*! Hat man kein bock auf den ganzen verkackten Regestriemist so holt man sich eben veränderte Programme die 

ehemals regestriepflichtig waren, es aber jetzt nicht mehr sind .

*Es existieren heute kaum noch Demos für den PC, ich frage mich warum das so ist*..... naja oder doch nicht.... Gibt´s keine Demo so zieht man sich mal eben schnell die Vollversion aus dem WWW. Diese wird dann wieder

gelöscht nach dem langen probespielen und das Original wandert dann bei mir, wenn es mir gefallen hat, ein. Mein letztes Vorgehen betraf Battlefield Bad Company 2 für den PC. _*Gezogen=> angespielt=> Original gekauft.*_

Ich bin mir darüber im klaren dass das *strafbar* ist, aber auch darüber im klaren das es unter bestimmten umständen* lega*l ist! Wer einen ANWALT als FREUND hat, der kann es sich von ihm bestätigen lassen 

Eine Konsole kommt mir nicht in´s Haus. Höchstens als Emulator auf dem PC.

*Ich möchte hiermit niemanden dazu anstiften genauso vorzugehen!*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

Das ist bei mir auch der Grund weshalb nur noch wenige Games den Weg in mein Tipi finden. Mit Steam kann ich ja leben und ist ja längst etabliert. Neben dem Schrott der permanent mitlaufen muss nerven auch das einige nichtmal mehr zulassen die Savegames und Co auf dem eigenen Rechner zu haben. Auch konnte man früher mal die Games aus der Videothek leihen was wegen dem ganzen Unfug ja nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Mai 2012)

Sehr guter Beitrag der zum Nachdenken anregt, aber als Grafikfeteschist werde ich mir leider keine Konsole zulegen können und mit Steam, Origin und Co. leben müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

Neben dem PC noch eine Konsole wäre auch keine Option für mich, ich übe mich daher eher in Verzicht. Als Shooterfan wird man ja nur noch mit langweiliegen Fortsetzungen der Fortsetzung erschlagen.


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2012)

> Ich hatte Anno 2070 - und brauchte den Ubisoft Luncher, ich hatte Saints Row 3 - und brauchte Steam, ich hatte Patrizier 4 - und brauchte Steam UND den Kalypso Luncher, ich hatte Battlefield 3 und brauchte Origin, ich hatte Starcraft 2 - und brauchte BattleNet, ich hatte Bulletstorm - und brauchte GamesForWindowsLive.



Shit, das ist natürlich der Worst Case.  An Steam habe ich mich mittlerweile echt gewöhnt und weiß das zentralisierte Updatesystem zb. sehr zu schätzen. Aber als EA mit Origin anfing, war ich auch echt sauer. Es ist einfach ätzend, dass jeder sein eigenens ekliges Süppchen kocht. Aber wenn man Strategiespiele mag, kommt man ja echt nicht drum herum.  Bei Shootern ist das ähnlich, aber Geschmackssache. Viele kommen mit Pad gut klar. 

Würde ich nur Sport- und Rennspiele zocken, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch über eine Konsole nachdenken.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Mai 2012)

MotDaD schrieb:
			
		

> - nun war mir eines klar - ich hole mir sofort  eine Konsole ins Haus, ich bin gebrochen !



Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Publisher diese ganzen Hindernisse absichtlich einführen, um die Kunden zu den Konsolen zu locken.
Immerhin kann man dort mehr Profite absahnen (höhere Preise, weniger Raubkopien, kein Modding möglich -> mehr DLCs).


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Juni 2012)

Passt zwar nicht direkt zum Thema aber ich könnte gerade wieder explodieren wegen diesem Ubisoft Dünnschiss.
Starte über Steam wie gewohnt mein ACR, dann wird der Ubilauncher gestartet und was kommt. - "Login Fehlgeschlagen" 

Da der Login normal automatisch geht war ich erst mal etwas ratlos.
Dachte vielleicht hab ich da ne alte Mail verwendet dies jetzt nicht mehr gibt oder hat jemand meinen Acc gehackt 
Probier da also ewig rum, bekomm immer wieder andere Fehlermeldungen 

Nachdem ich schon aufgeben wollte und mir nen neuen Acc zu registrieren versuchte sagt mir die Seite "Uplay Service derzeit nicht verfügbar" WTFFFF?!?!?
Was interessiert mich das denn ob der Service da ist wenn ich einfach nur spielen will  Man bekommt ja nicht mal die Möglichkeit irgendwie offline zu starten von den Ubidrecksding. 

Das ist echt toll. Da heißts die hätten den dreisten Kopierschutz weggepatched das man permanent Online sein muss... aber dann kannst du das Spiel nicht starten wenn du offline bist, denn genau da MUSST DU immer noch Online sein. Was isn das für ein Gedöns?!? Ich lauf gleich AMOK!!!!! 

Was bringt es denn bitte wenn ich IM SPIEL nicht online sein muss aber dafür beim Start?
Wenn ich offline zoggen will kann ich mich auch zum Start nicht kurz verbinden sonst würde ich ja nicht offline spielen. Wer denkt sich denn bitte so einen DRECK aus  -.-


----------



## costa (25. August 2012)

Hey, wenn solche Launcher das Spielen unmöglich machen (weil down o. ä.), wieso nicht beim Verbraucherschutzministerium beschweren darüber???Wenn genug Beschwerden kämen, sodass gesehen würde, dass dort Verbraucher geschützt werden müssten, dann hätten wir viel gewonnen 😄. Wen interessieren dann noch Serverprobleme, wenn sowas das Spielen nicht verhindern dürfte.😏. Eine Antwort vom Verbraucherschutzministerium käme auf jeden Fall. Man sollte es dann mal auf jeden Fall probieren.


----------



## StormZ (27. August 2012)

Dann versuchen wir es. ICH WILL MEINE SAVEGAMES!! :@@ Ohne die kann ich nicht schlafen


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2012)

Sehr schöner Beitrag. Traurig aber war, die letzten Monate haben sich ja nur mal wieder in negative Richtungen bewegt.

Erst konnte man mit CD/DVD spielen, dann wurden einen Trojaner heimlich mitinstalliert, der Nachfolger nannte sich Accountbindung, nach dieser Dreistigkeit dann folgte permanentes und penetrantes Online sein, auch in Offline Games und die nächste Frechheit entwickelt sich nun, angefangen hats bei App, in Form von Free2Play oder auch liebevoll genannt: Pay2win.

Also derzeit geht die Entwicklung zu: permanent Online sein, egal ob Multiplayer Spiel oder nicht; einen Account für jedes Game haben zu müssen, sich aufgrund dieses Accounts permananent Binden zu müssen; man kann sich nun auch das Game regelmäßig mit teueren DLC´s verschönern; man kann sich wohl nur noch maximal in ein Spiel integrieren, wenn man mehr für Pay2win ausgiebt, als man für das eigentliche "free" Game hätte zahlen müssen.

Alles in allem eine geniale Gewinnstrategie. Binde Kunden permanent an dich, locke mit "Free" und kassiere für Inhalte ab, überwache ihre Vorlieben und kontrolliere ihr Spielverhalten. Und wenn die Kühe noch nicht ganz ausgemolken sind, setze ihnen unfertige Spiele vor die Nase - schert sich doch eh keines was darum.

Traurig aber war, früher war man Kunde, heut zu Tage ist man ne ausgemelkte Kuh. Man bekommt Trennkost serviert, bei der die hälfte fehlt, man wird von Vorne bis Hinten gegängelt und benutzt und wenn man doch zu wenig Spiele verkauft, eben weil zB viele auf Amazon Rezensionen auf den miesen Kopierschutz schimpfen und einfach keinen Bock mehr auf dieses Theater haben, haut man eben mal wieder ne Pressemitteilung raus und beschuldigt 95% der Spieler, Raubkopierer zu sein (Ubischrott).

Vielen Dank liebe Spielewelt, für das penetrante und niemals endende Martyrium, das ihr den PC Spielern nun schon sein Jahren auferlegt.
Auf gut deutsch bleibt mir damit nur noch zu sagen: wenn nicht bald ein anderer Wind in diesen Schei*svereinen weht, könnt ihr mich allesamt am Ar*ch lecken, ihr verkorksten Geldeintreiber. So eine billige Leier kann und will ich nicht mehr ertragen. Spiele sollten eine Art Entertaiment sein, derzeit sind aber die Kopierschutzmaßnamen mehr Entertain als die Spiele 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2012)

Leider ist es so das die " Nerds " schuld sind, kaum wird irgenein neuer Teil angekündigt oder " Premium " oder weis der Geier was noch alles rennen die sofort in den Laden und kaufen das Zeugs. Wenn die Leute es einfach schaffen würden auf einen Teil zu verzichten kämen die mit ihren Methoden nicht weit, aber nein da rennt man lieber wie ein Lemming zur Klippe und läßt sich fallen um erst danach zu maulen.


----------



## minti (28. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> aber nein da rennt man lieber wie ein Lemming zur Klippe und läßt sich fallen um erst danach zu maulen.


 
Tolles Beispiel!!!!


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Leider ist es so das die " Nerds " schuld sind, kaum wird irgenein neuer Teil angekündigt oder " Premium " oder weis der Geier was noch alles rennen die sofort in den Laden und kaufen das Zeugs. Wenn die Leute es einfach schaffen würden auf einen Teil zu verzichten kämen die mit ihren Methoden nicht weit, aber nein da rennt man lieber wie ein Lemming zur Klippe und läßt sich fallen um erst danach zu maulen.


 
jo is leider so und ich frage mich wie viel Dreck die Leute noch fressen, bis sie mal aufwachen.
Ubisoft ist schon lange tot für mich, EA seit kurzen auch. Aber leider erreicht eine Kuh wie ich nichts, gibt ja noch genug andere die gemolken werden können


----------



## DarkMo (28. August 2012)

das blöde is, für jeden, der "aufwacht" tauchen 10 neue schläfer auf -.- un bis die endlich ma aufwachen isses längst zu spät :/


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

Sehr schöner Text und leider die bittere Wahrheit. 
Eine einzige Ausnahme, den silberstreif am Horizont, gibt es zur Zeit: CDProjekt Red und ihr Downloadportal GoG.com.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch Anno 2070 gekauft und freute mich darauf.
Doch die Ernüchterung kam schnell.
Ich modifiziere das Game in der Regel, damit es interessanter wird und es mehr Möglichkeiten gibt.
Doch mit dem Game Modding funktioniert der Online Modus nicht mehr.
 Im Klartext: Ich kann nur noch offline spielen. Was mich aber nicht so stört da ich den Online Mist sowieso nicht brauche. Mir reicht mein Endlos Spiel und meine Modifikationen.
Doch im Offline Modus funktionieren die Profile nicht mehr und die Arche geht nicht mehr. Ich kann also keine Verbesserungs Items Inselweit einsetzen.

Was soll der Mist? 
Das Spiel ist so für mich völlig wertlos. Dann hätte ich mir auch die illegale Version besorgen können. Die ist genauso wie meine. Aber ich bin um 45€ ärmer geworden.
Das ist garantiert das letzte Ubi Soft Spiel das ich mir gekauft habe. Den Scheiß mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## DarkMo (28. August 2012)

auch hier frage ich mich, ob sowas sein muss? ich hab 2070 selber ned, aber das man auf zum bsp "die arche" (was auch immer das überhaupt is ^^) verzichten muss und das einem da dann irgendwas tolles (was auch immer ^^) fehlt, weiss selbst ich *g* wieso informiert man sich nich einfach mal VORHER? ne, jetz hat der verein wieder ne verkaufte version mehr un kann sich ins fäustchen lachen :/


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. August 2012)

Hach was waren die Zeiten doch so schön, als man noch Handbuchabragen, Wählscheiben, Schwarz-auf-Düsterrote (um deren auch kopieren zu erschweren) Codeblätter, Bildabfragen usw hatten


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> auch hier frage ich mich, ob sowas sein muss? ich hab 2070 selber ned, aber das man auf zum bsp "die arche" (was auch immer das überhaupt is ^^) verzichten muss und das einem da dann irgendwas tolles (was auch immer ^^) fehlt, weiss selbst ich *g* wieso informiert man sich nich einfach mal VORHER? ne, jetz hat der verein wieder ne verkaufte version mehr un kann sich ins fäustchen lachen :/


 
Wieso vorher?
die Arche ist bestandteil des Spiels und auf der Packung steht dass nur eine einmalige Aktivierung notwendig ist.
Da steht nicht drauf dass die Arche -- das zentrale System des Spiels -- im Offline Modus nicht funktioniert.
Das ist mir mich ganz klar Beschiss. Nichts anderes.
Das war definitiv das letzte Mal dass der Laden von mir Geld gesehen hat. 
Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## MotDaD (30. August 2012)

So, ich dachte es sei langsam mal an der Zeit sich wieder zu melden und ein kleines Update der Situation zu machen.

Also ich habe mir nach diesem Thread tatsächlich eine Xbox 360 geholt - jedoch konnte der Vorteil, dass es nur einen Account gibt, die vielen Nachteile nicht aufwiegen.
Was soll ich sagen ... die Xbox ist inzwischen schon wieder verkauft.

Ich muss zugeben, dass es recht angenehm war, nur einmal beim Konsolenstart einen Account anzulegen und im Anschluss konnte man jedes Spiel einfach einlegen und gleich "loszocken". 
Aber wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind - auf einer Konsole kann man doch die Spiele nicht genießen, zumindest ich nicht. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt dachte ich immer, mir sei die Grafik nicht so wichtig, aber auch ich habe - wie ich feststellen musste - meine Grenzen. Ich habe mir gleich zum Anfang Spiele gekauft, auf die ich als PCler bis jetzt ganz verzichten musste (Red Dead ..., Halo Reach, Enslaved).
All diese Spiele gelten auf der Box als ziemliche Grafikperlen - tja, was soll ich sagen ... - es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich mir sicher war, dass das so sein muss und dass mein Ferseher nicht kaputt war. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es mag ja sein, dass die Grafik für Konsolenspiele sehr gut ist, aber ich hatte eine Woche davor noch Skyrim am PC mit Grafikmods gezockt und somit war das echt ein relativ großer Schock für mich.
Nun möchte ich nochmal betonen, dass es mir eigentlich - zumindest nie bewusst - sehr auf Grafik ankam, somit wollte ich den Spielen dennoch eine Chance geben. 

Ich muss sogar zugeben, dass Halo Reach mit von der Atmosphere her gepackt hat ! Aber ich konnte auch in dieses Spiel nie so richtig eintauchen, da ich durch die Kontroller-Steuerung in einem Shooter immer das Gefühl hatte, dass irgendetwas zwischen mir und dem Spiel stand. Es war einfach eine Art von indirekter Steuerung und Autoaim, die ich ganz grausig fand und die auch dieses Spiel für mich ruiniert haben.

So, wie ich also noch vor kurzem vor meinem Stapel PC-Spielen mit Accountbindung saß und mir eingestehen musste, dass ich keine Lust mehr auf unzählige Accounts hatte, so saß ich nun vor der Xbox und musste mir eingestehen, dass ich nach jahrelangem Spaß am PC nicht einfach so auf eine Konsole umsteigen kann !

Doch wo soll der Ausweg aus dieser Zwickmühle sein ? 
Auf diese Frage vermag ich leider auch keine Antwort zu geben. Einerseits möchte ich weiter AUSSCHLIEßLICH PC spielen, andererseits komme ich mir als ehrlicher Kunde, der seine Spiele immer zu Vollpreis erworben hat - selbst in Zeiten als fast alle Freunde sich die Spiele ausschließlich von Esel "kauften" - komme ich mir immer noch sehr verarscht vor.
Für mich persönlich habe ich nun ein Weg des Verzichts gewählt. Ich habe nun nur noch ein Account beim (noch) größten Anbieter Steam und kann somit nur noch Spiele spielen, die Steam als Kopierschutz nutzen - das ist keineswegs optimal, aber für mich momentan die einzig Lösung, auch wenn es doppelt schmerzt, da ich mir bewusst bin, dass ich solche Systeme wie Steam damit unterstütze. Zudem habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal einen Blick auf die "andere Seite der Spieleindustrie" zu werfen und beginne nun diesen Herbst mein Medieninformatik Studium, mal schaun, welche neuen Erkenntnisse mich dort erwarten ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. August 2012)

Je nachdem was du so spielst würde ich dir vorschlagen mal im Indie Bereich zu kucken, ob da nix spielbares für dich dabei ist. Die meisten Indie Entwickler lehnen DRMs generell ab, accountbindung hat man eigentlich nur zum Shop in dem man das Spiel gekauft hat. Als Shops für Indiegames empfehle ich dir entweder Gamersgate oder Desura, hier sind die meisten zu finden; Desuras Indieangebot ist zwar kleiner als das von Gamersgate, hat dafür aber außer Indie viele alpha/betas sowie Mods im Angebot, Gamersgate dagegen auch AAA Titel.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. August 2012)

Hier gibt es Unterhaltung im Umfang für mehrere Leben, alles ohne DRM: GOG.com
Wie der Name *G*ood*o*ld*G*ames schon sagt, sind es hauptsächlich alte Klassiker, aber es sind auch schon neuere (sogar ehemals DRM-geplagte) Spiele im Katalog.


----------



## Computer_Freak (30. August 2012)

Ja, das kenne ich wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft und das Regestrieren ist umständlich und offline Profile funktionieren nicht ordentlich, da ist es leichter sich einen Offlinecrack runterzuladen und das Spiel zu Cracken


----------



## Festplatte (21. September 2012)

Super Beitrag! Steam finde ich mittlerweile sogar echt praktisch, aber die ganzen anderen Dinge, wie Origin, Rockstar Social Club und am schlimmsten GFWL, finde ich einfach nur nervig!


----------



## Diablokiller999 (23. September 2012)

Auswege für dein Problem gibt es einige:

GOG.com (heißen nurnoch GOG, nicht mehr Good old Games)
Humble Bundle
Indi Royale
Generell Indi-Games
Retro-Gaming

Natürlich wirst du dafür den PC sicherlich nicht mehr aufrüsten und auch auf deine super Grafik verzichten müssen...
Aber ich als Multi-Zocker, habe den Vorteil von alten Games erkannt. Es gibt so unzählig viele davon und sie sind kostengünstig zu haben. Für den Preis eines CoD 874 bekomme ich mehrere Zelda, Mario, Sonic oder sonst was Titel auf meinen Konsolen, kann mir bei GOG den Warenkorb bis zum virtuellen platzen füllen und spende noch einen riesen Beitrag für wohltätige Zwecke beim Kauf der Humble/Royale Bundles!

Ab und an schaue ich noch nach Steam-Deals, falls es eine Perle wie Arkam Asylum für <10€ gibt, kaufe ich sie mir weil mir bei so wenig Geld die Account-Bindung nicht so wichtig ist - bei 50€+ ärgert es mich schon mehr! Ich muss nicht immer sofort das Neueste haben, auf Skyrim warte ich auch bis es als Goty mit Addon fürn 10er irgendwo liegt. Der Spielspaß rennt mir nicht weg und ganz böse Buben ziehen sich Kopien und kaufen es hinterher für die Sammlung, damit sie unter Freunden nicht bei Gesprächsthemen passen müssen.

Die Industrie macht sich ihre Probleme selbst und hält sich dabei für schlauer als die Musik-Industrie (die das schon alles hinter sich hat) oder den Konsumenten. Sie werden es früher oder später aber noch lernen, eventuell gehen ein paar Publisher über den Jordan aber WEN JUCKT'S?!

Es gibt Leute, die erstellen Spiele weil sie Spiele erstellen wollen. Denen ist es egal ob es sich 1.000 oder 1.000.000 mal verkauft ( was für einige Publisher schon ein Misserfolg ist )! Es ist ihnen egal ob die Leute es kopieren! Weil sie diese Art von Kunst mit Leidenschaft erstellen, auch wenn sie dabei nebenher arbeiten müssten! Auf unser liebstes Hobby müssen wir sicher alle nicht verzichten, nur auf ein paar Publisher die den Hals nicht voll kriegen!


----------



## Match-Maker (24. September 2012)

Cooler Thread! 
Bin generell auch gegen DRM, aber manchmal schmerzt es echt, wenn man deswegen auf aktuelle Toptitel verzichtet.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich nicht wenigstens als Kompromiss Steam akzeptieren soll, da das ja etabliert ist und auch recht problemlos läuft.
Bin bis jetzt immer standhaft geblieben und habe nur Spiele ohne Online-Kopierschutz gekauft, aber oftmals kann man dann nur ältere Spiele spielen (die natürlich keineswegs schlecht sein müssen).


----------



## Asus4ever (24. September 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hier gibt es Unterhaltung im Umfang für mehrere Leben, alles ohne DRM: GOG.com
> Wie der Name *G*ood*o*ld*G*ames schon sagt, sind es hauptsächlich alte Klassiker, aber es sind auch schon neuere (sogar ehemals DRM-geplagte) Spiele im Katalog.


 
*-* Danke für den Link, kannte ich noch nicht 

Ich persönlich komme mit den Kopierschutzmaßnahmen eigentlich noch Recht gut klar, mal abgesehen von GamesForWindowsLive 
Denn, nachdem ich GTA IV bei Steam heruntergeladen hatte, ging das Offline-Profil nicht...So hab ich erstmal gedacht: "Macht nix, aktivierst du das einfach Online" - Denkste.
Erstmal 30 min GFWL- Update, danach Spiel neu starten, anmelden, frustriert sein, da es nicht richtig anmelden konnte, versuchen, es durch dauerhaftes auf "Mit Live verbinden" klicken doch noch zum funktionieren zu überzeugen, das Game danach frustriert beenden, PC neu starten, GTA starten, sehen, dass das Update nicht geht, Spiel schließen, wütend sein.
Ergebnis: 50 min meines Lebens für nichts, _nichts_ verballert. Zum Glück gings dann aber am nächsten Tag...
Steam ist in Ordnung und funktioniert fast immer und Origin akzeptiere ich gerade noch so...aber die meisten DRM's sind einfach nur DRECK.


----------

